# Broken and left to Rust in peace...



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

Most towns will have them. Old Iron left where she broke. Only to be mowed around by the New model. Maybe the original owner passed on and the kids own the property now. And they just hire a service to keep the property up...

I left a note on her, with my #. I'm not a Master Ford Mechanic..But I'm a fairly decent shade tree Man. I hope someone calls. I have driven by this Old Iron for 15 years. Maybe this year...I can save her..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes it would be darn shame let piece of history fade.
I'll keep my fingers cross for you.


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

...



















I'm guessing a 8n. I'm pretty sure she's not been upgraded to 12 volt...I didn't hang out at the site for long. I feel guilty for walking on someone else's property. I did
not notice any serial # tags...I'm going to get a city platte map. And see who owns the land....


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Yes it would be darn shame let piece of history fade.
> I'll keep my fingers cross for you.


Thanks Thomas..I feel the need to try and save her...:usa:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks in pretty good shape for sitting for 15 years - youd think the grass would be taller around it. Tires are still holding air too.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like a 50 or ealier, front distubutor and generator on the right side. It still has the rear hat rims but the front rims have been up graded, if it matters to you. looks like a great save. Good luck!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

It will need an exhaust manifold....


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

I noticed that Ken. If someone calls and says they'll sell it... I will need, some of your Expertise on this..I may have a line on parts already. But I'm not counting my chickens....just yet...


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ken N Tx said:


> It will need an exhaust manifold....


I wonder what made the manifold break?


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

That is a great question Rick...Getting Hot by running it too hard, along with a hairline crack from factory? As you know, it would take alot of force to clean\break that manifold like that. Then possibly it has suffered a block crack somewhere too...

I've got some questions if anyone calls... well see...


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

thats sad, hope you can get it back in action again


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rocjohnson said:


> That is a great question Rick...Getting Hot by running it too hard, along with a hairline crack from factory? As you know, it would take alot of force to clean\break that manifold like that. Then possibly it has suffered a block crack somewhere too...
> 
> I've got some questions if anyone calls... well see...


I just found this thread, did anybody call yet??? Whats happening?


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

doesnt see like much, im hoping it can find a better life


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

No calls yet...Still sitting there with the note I left on it. This reminds me to get a plat of the Land. Maybe I'll find who owns the land, and then call them. I have shed space to put it now...


----------

